# Different ways of making jambalaya?



## Hyperion (Jul 20, 2011)

Usually, we make jambalaya by first making the "sauce" and then cook the rice in it. I recently read a menu from BJ's (a restaurant), and they say:

Our distinctive jambalaya combines blackened chicken, shrimp and  chicken-andouille sausage, sautéed with bell peppers, onions and  tomatoes in a spicy sauce. Served over a rice pilaf and topped with  green onions.

Note that they prepare the sauce and the rice separately. I'm guessing they might cook the sauce, separate the "food" from the sauce and cook the rice only with the sauce (hence a pilaf), and then just poor the "food" on the pilaf. Is this something people do usually?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2011)

I was always under the assumption that it was a one pot meal, based on browning/blackening the proteins, then go in with veg, then essentially deglazing with h20/stock/ cough...beer/or a combination of said variables, THEN in with the rice, and kill heat, cover, let it sit and then fluff at the end. Bigger cast iron vessels work the best?

For dietary/allergen restrictions, I can certainly see the need for separation, but it's like trying to do paella as individual components.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 20, 2011)

BJs is not serving jambalaya.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 20, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> I was always under the assumption that it was a one pot meal, based on browning/blackening the proteins, then go in with veg, then essentially deglazing with h20/stock/ cough...beer/or a combination of said variables, THEN in with the rice, and kill heat, cover, let it sit and then fluff at the end. Bigger cast iron vessels work the best?
> 
> For dietary/allergen restrictions, I can certainly see the need for separation, but it's like trying to do paella as individual components.


will the rice cook through without applying heat?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2011)

jennyema said:


> BJs is not serving jambalaya.



Maybe it stand for Bad Jambalaya's?


----------



## BigAL (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm guessing they use the same rice for other dishes like gumbo and use the meat sauce on other things like steak &/or catfish.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 21, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I'm guessing they use the same rice for other dishes like gumbo and use the meat sauce on other things like steak &/or catfish.



I'm sure you're right, BigAl.  Once the rice is in the Jambalaya, the dish is done.  Separately, both can be used in other ways.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Tattrat nailed the methodology part of Jambalaya cooking above....Browning of the proteins and vegetables (usually the trinity in some proportion) then De-glazing the pot, removing the fond etc. with a liquid...water/stock/broth etc. Then adding the raw rice. The liquid and the rice amounts need to be the correct proportions...Normally 2:1 ...2 Cups of liquid to 1 cup of rice for the right consistency. ~~~ There is a "red" (Creole) jambalaya..red from the addition of tomatoes....Commonly found in, and in close proximity to the city of New Orleans proper. Also there is a "brown" (Cajun) jambalaya....brown from the browning of the meats and vegetables normally found elsewhere in South Louisiana. Obviously examples of both types can be found in both general areas. ~~ There is a third type of (Faux) Jambalaya known in some circles as "White" jambalaya where the rice is cooked separately from the proteins and vegetables and are combined at the end of cooking....The dish described by the OP is not jambalaya----jambalaya is not served *over* rice....Jambalaya *Is* rice....cooked in the goodness of the meats/proteins/vegetables/seasonings/liquids etc in a single pot. HTH


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob said it better than I could.  

Restaurants often take liberties with food names, using them on dishes that bear little resemblance to the real thing.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 21, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I'm guessing they use the same rice for other dishes like gumbo and use the meat sauce on other things like steak &/or catfish.


 
I thought the same thing.  But in this case, they are missing the point. One size does NOT fit all.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 21, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Tattrat nailed the methodology part of Jambalaya cooking above....Browning of the proteins and vegetables (usually the trinity in some proportion) then De-glazing the pot, removing the fond etc. with a liquid...water/stock/broth etc. Then adding the raw rice. The liquid and the rice amounts need to be the correct proportions...Normally 2:1 ...2 Cups of liquid to 1 cup of rice for the right consistency. ~~~ There is a "red" (Creole) jambalaya..red from the addition of tomatoes....Commonly found in, and in close proximity to the city of New Orleans proper. Also there is a "brown" (Cajun) jambalaya....brown from the browning of the meats and vegetables normally found elsewhere in South Louisiana. Obviously examples of both types can be found in both general areas. ~~ There is a third type of (Faux) Jambalaya known in some circles as "White" jambalaya where the rice is cooked separately from the proteins and vegetables and are combined at the end of cooking....The dish described by the OP is not jambalaya----jambalaya is not served *over* rice....Jambalaya *Is* rice....cooked in the goodness of the meats/proteins/vegetables/seasonings/liquids etc in a single pot. HTH




thanks for mentioning brown jambalaya.. there was once I saw on DDD a louisiana restaurant made jambalaya that has a really deep color and I really liked it, but I had only seen red jambalaya before.

How does browning meat and veggies let the rice become brown?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2011)

I make brown jambalaya, but I know it's not true jambalaya because I start with a brown roux. I call it gumbolaya. It's not true to any authentic dish, but I like it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I make brown jambalaya, but I know it's not true jambalaya because I start with a brown roux. I call it gumbolaya. It's not true to any authentic dish, but I like it.




It would really stink if you made it all the time and didn't like it.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It would really stink if you made it all the time and didn't like it.


 
Ain't that the truth 
I've got it pretty much where it needs to be, but next batch I'm going to try to find some okra and file(?) powder. It's one of those work in progess dishes.


----------



## BigAL (Jul 21, 2011)

Something else to consider is the location of this BJ's restaurant.  If it was in ....say W. KS not too many would know any better.  I love cajun foods, make cajun dishes, but have never had "true" deep south cajun food.(well 'cept for once, but they went out of business due to drug deal'n)

I guess I'm say'n some of us are gullible......er I mean some people are gullible.

Reminds me of texmex vs mexican food.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyperion said:
			
		

> How does browning meat and veggies let the rice become brown?



Browning the meat/vegetables creates a "fond"~~ It's made up of browned bits of meat/vegetables etc. that stick to the bottom of the pot during high heat browning/sauteing  ... These particles have a very intense (delicious) flavor. When the liquid is added to the pot it deglazes... removes all of these particles along with their flavors and color....It colors the water a shade of brown....as the rice cooks, it absorbs the 'brown liquid' turning the rice brown...Brown (AKA Cajun Jambalaya) does not include tomatoes...With the addition of tomatoes/tomato products etc.  it turns the rice/dish Red as well as alter the flavor of the dish... This is known as Red (AKA Creole) jambalaya......HTH


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been using a Paul Prudhomme recipe from his first cookbook (pre-Magic Blend spice mixes).   He emphasizes browning the proteins to create a fond and incorporate that into the recipe (Brown) but he also adds tomato (Red).  

So what do we call this?  Does the tomato trump the fond so any jambalaya that includes tomato is creole style, even if it's brownish red??

BTW, he also suggests serving it with Creole Sauce... More tomato.  Did I answer my own question?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Andy I've seen that recipe....The methodology initially is the same for the Red and Brown. The fond is additional flavor either way.... When you add tomatoes or tomato products it becomes a Red "Creole" Jambalaya...The suggestion to add a creole (tomato based) sauce over the top is "gilding the lily" IMO... Maybe something unique to him?? I dunno. I've never seen that suggestion anywhere else that I remember....One could argue that many of his (Prudhomme's)  cookbook's recipes as well as some/many of his menu items are neither Creole nor Cajun....but rather (His Version) of "New Orleans Cooking" ....Which is really a style of cooking all on it's own........


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, Bob.  I think I'll try it without the tomato ( and the creole sauce) next time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2011)

I cheat and use beef stock. But, I do brown my meats and onions first, also. I like to use leftover ham for this dish. And tomatoes.  It is a version of a dish that my mother made to use up leftover ham, and it bares no resemblence to any authentic dish, but it is still good and I gotta call it something. 

But, now that I have been following this thread, I think it is time to do a bit of research and attempt something more authentic.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Bob.  I think I'll try it without the tomato ( and the creole sauce) next time.



You're welcome....I prefer the brown (sans tomato products) version.... Made with a good Andouille sausage and chicken. Maybe a good chicken stock to add to the raw rice.........Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I cheat and use beef stock. But, I do brown my meats and onions first, also. I like to use leftover ham for this dish. And tomatos. It bares no resemblence to any authentic dish, but it is still good.


 
So this would be authentic Ottawa Valley jambalaya?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> So this would be authentic Ottawa Valley jambalaya?


Exactly. But, when you think about it, I am French Canadian and some Acadians went down and settled in Louisiana and brought their recipes down there, so, to make a long story longer, maybe this Canadian dish is even more authentic than the Southern Jambalaya.

Anybody buying this load of #@*#???


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> It is a version of a dish that my mother made to use up leftover ham,  and it bares no resemblance to any authentic dish, but it is still good  and I gotta call it something.



Who's to say what "authentic" is???? ....Maybe "traditional"??.... ~~ Sounds to me like it's "Yo Momma's" Creole Jambalaya......Make it and..

Enjoy!


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 21, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Browning the meat/vegetables creates a "fond"~~ It's made up of browned bits of meat/vegetables etc. that stick to the bottom of the pot during high heat browning/sauteing  ... These particles have a very intense (delicious) flavor. When the liquid is added to the pot it deglazes... removes all of these particles along with their flavors and color....It colors the water a shade of brown....as the rice cooks, it absorbs the 'brown liquid' turning the rice brown...Brown (AKA Cajun Jambalaya) does not include tomatoes...With the addition of tomatoes/tomato products etc.  it turns the rice/dish Red as well as alter the flavor of the dish... This is known as Red (AKA Creole) jambalaya......HTH



thanks. looks like I do need a dutch oven to make brown jambalaya


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Anybody buying this load of #@*#???



 Not me!!!!! Unless you can convince me that the Acadians were raising any rice around the Bay of Fundy (Nova Scotia) prior to 1755.....


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Not me!!!!! Unless you can convince me that the Acadians were raising any rice around the Bay of Fundy (Nova Scotia) prior to 1755.....


 
Hmmm. Seems like it grows everywhere else in Canada _except _the East coast. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_rice

And here is a Provincial park about three miles up river from my place, where wild rice is native to the region, in the bay.http://www.ottawavalley.travel/naturalist-guide/destinations/4-westmeath-provincial-park/


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2011)

It's my understanding that jambalaya... *Louisiana Creole* cooking (_in general_), is of African origin - mixed race peoples (Louisiana history anthropology term, not mine) use the hot spices that are associated with southern food today. *French Creole* cooking (otherwise known as Cajun - short for Acadian - of Acadia region of Canada), of which jambalaya is not a dish, are of European descent and cook the milder but flavorful Cajun dishes, such as gumbo, boudin, andouille, wild boar, and many fried and steamed fish/seafood dishes.

Creole - African/Caribbean-style dishes.
Cajun - French/Spanish-style dishes.

_There are no hard and fast divisions, but only generalizations to be made about the origins of this regional cuisine, and no disrespect to any nationality is intended._

(_Just as a side note: Before they all died of old age, I had some great aunts and uncles who didn't even speak English. They all spoke Cajun. My own grandmother spoke English as a second language. I grew up eating true Cajun food while learning to swear in this unique regional language! _)


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 21, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Creole - African/Caribbean-style dishes.
> Cajun - French/Spanish-style dishes.


I read that the Creoles are the french/spanish aristocrats who brought to America their culture and cuisine, while Cajuns were the relatively poor ones...


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I read that the Creoles are the french/spanish aristocrats who brought to America their culture and cuisine, while Cajuns were the relatively poor ones...



Not in the history books that I've read.

My Mother is both a Savoy (of the House of Savoy - a Northern Italy/Southern France kingdom that was independent for many centuries) and Navarre, a French noble family from S.W. France. My mother's genealogy research shows no special relationships, treatment or culture once they reached North America. In fact, my great grandfather made a living during the late part of the 19th and early part of the 20th century poling a perogue (small, flat bottomed boat) collecting moss from trees in the bijou to be used for stuffing mattresses and furniture. Not very royal-like if you ask me!


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 21, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Not in the history books that I've read.
> 
> My Mother is both a Savoy (of the House of Savoy - a Northern Italy/Southern France kingdom that was independent for many centuries) and Navarre, a French noble family from S.W. France. My mother's genealogy research shows no special relationships, treatment or culture once they reached North America. In fact, my great grandfather made a living during the late part of the 19th and early part of the 20th century poling a perogue (small, flat bottomed boat) collecting moss from trees in the bijou to be used for stuffing mattresses and furniture. Not very royal-like if you ask me!


There seems to be two different definitions of Creole:
Louisiana Creole people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2011)

Originally Creole was the name given to offspring of French/Spanish settlers that were born in the colony to distinguish them from those born in/on the European Continent. 

"Cajun" is a bastardization of Acadian ....Immigrants from France who settled around the Bay of Fundy Nova Scotia....They were kicked out by the British during the Grand Dérangement (Great Dispersal) in 1755....Many of them found there way to Spanish Controlled South Louisiana and settled there.... 

Today....Anything goes! Hey, you wanna be a Creole??....Move to da parish, rent a house and declare yourself as Creole...Wanna be a Cajun??....Move to one of the 22 Cajun Parishes of South Louisiana, set up housekeeping...Call yourself a "Cajun"... from Church Point, Catahoula, Mamou, or where ever.....


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm. So, where does this leave my mom's jambalaya?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 21, 2011)

Cook it all together in one big pot and hope for the best!   

...or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mom and Dad have a Catahoula Hound...and I make Etouffe' ala' Justin Wilson...and Jambalaya and Gumbo and biscuits and....I tink mai Heart is Cajun...


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> Usually, we make jambalaya by first making the "sauce" and then cook the rice in it. I recently read a menu from BJ's (a restaurant), and they say:
> 
> Our distinctive jambalaya combines blackened chicken, shrimp and  chicken-andouille sausage, sautéed with bell peppers, onions and  tomatoes in a spicy sauce. Served over a rice pilaf and topped with  green onions.
> 
> Note that they prepare the sauce and the rice separately. I'm guessing they might cook the sauce, separate the "food" from the sauce and cook the rice only with the sauce (hence a pilaf), and then just poor the "food" on the pilaf. Is this something people do usually?



Now that Cajun food has become popular, a lot of restaurants tout dishes that may or may not be tasty, but are NOT authentic. Jambalaya is not served over rice... it IS rice with assorted meats, vegies and seasonings. The jambalaya I learned to make in Gonzales, La does not contain tomatoes, either.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Bob. I think I'll try it without the tomato ( and the creole sauce) next time.


 
We like it better without the tomato.  Wish it weren't so hot here, I'd make some this weekend.


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm like you on that, June. Even with AC, I just don't feel like heating up the kitchen or eating heavy meals.


----------



## rph77 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know what I am about to say is a sacrilege down in these parts but I made jambalaya yesterday and I did not use Uncle Bens long grain rice (gasp). Seriously, I used basmati rice and it was terrific. If you have never tried basmati rice in your jambalaya then next time give it a go.


----------

